# Layout boat camo



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm planning to use the layout alot more this year. Planning to repaint it and wondered if anybody has a favorite scheme that seems to work better than old drab gray. Opinions?


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

If you are only on the big water, then the gray is the way to go.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

i find adding some different shades of grey and making faint stripping, not overdueing though, works very well.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

The traditional gun boat grey is hard to beat and has passed the test of time. I have seen a few rigs where there was some fading in shapes of waves that looked pretty cool, but not sure on how they fared. Have also seen a boat or two where there were painted with the effect of white caps on it, which would be great, but I would think if you did not have cresting waves would make you stand out more.


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm also interested in re doing our lay out boat with something different from one solid color. Any ideas on colors, camo schemes, pictures would be really appreciated.....Thanks,


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

When I lived in Northern Michigan and did most of my layout hunting on Lake Huron, I found that a solid medium gray color was the best for the layout boat. I tried different wave patterns and the solid color seemed to work best.

After moving to Southern Michigan, I do most of my layout hunting on Lake Erie, (also the Detroit River, Lake St. Clair and Saginaw Bay). Presently my boat is painted an olive drab color. I find that blend's best on Lake Erie and works fine on the other waters.

I have seen many boats painted with two or three color patterns and even outlines of bluebills painted on the deck (gunners in that boat even wore hats that looked like bluebills. I see no advantage to painting any kind of patterns on the boat. Many of these patterns reduce the stealth of the boat on open water. While many of these patterns look cool, they are not worth the effort in my opinion.

The best thing that you can do to make your boat more stealthy is to replace a solid canvas raise with one made of clear vinyl. This reduces any shadow when the raise is in use and the clear viny reflects light like the surface of the water.

When my boat had a canvas raise, it was often the only visible part of the boat when viewed from a distance.

Look over the colors of the boats on Mark Ronger's Mighty Layout Boys webpage for ideas. His boats are very effective and Mark was the guy that talked me into using the vinyl raise.

John Singer


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I am an active layout hunter.
All of my boats are painted with Kush Paint - "Fall Water" color.
I have tried many, this is the best.
Happy hunting


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

When you're not wanting to be seen on the horizon, 

When lives are at stake..., 

what color does the U.S. Navy paint their ships with?

I'd go that way!


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Branta said:


> When you're not wanting to be seen on the horizon,
> 
> When lives are at stake...,
> 
> ...


Now there you go using common sense. Stop it! :lol:


----------

